# Mays wardrobe??



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally have no interest in fashion and the Lemming effect. But Mays wardrobe these last few weeks have even startled me a mere male.
Surely she can't imagine she looks chic or even just smart. She looks a mess most of the time. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, not having it Ray, you cannot come on here saying that, we need proof in the form of pictures or videos.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Kev, words are bad enough I imagine images are more than his life is worth:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do you watch the news Kev.??

https://search.aol.co.uk/aol/image;...Yw--?q=Teresa+May+wardrobe&v_t=aoluk-webmail3

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Err, never Ray, I get all I need from the radio usually.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Err, never Ray, I get all I need from the radio usually.


But no pics Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Why do I need pictures Ray, happy news, I can imagine, disaster, I can live without.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

She looked ok in that Red evening dress until she turned around. That big split up the back. Oooooooh deary me. 40 years ago maybe love.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Why is that people never criticise what men wear (except Boris's running shorts) its always the women?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

randonneur said:


> Why is that people never criticise what men wear (except Boris's running shorts) its always the women?


Pah, you should hear Liz when i want to go shopping in my top and jeans all covered in paint n stuff.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I often ask what I should wear going to an event. The answer is always wear what you like.
So I wear comfortable and get "You cant like that".!! 
I am slightly colour deficient and my wife always has colour matching accessories. 
Complicated innit. But May must have highly paid advisors on everything except what matters.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Any event like weddings etc, I try the stay at home option Ray, I hate crowds of people I don't really know, trying to make boooooring small talk.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do know what you mean Kev and I would try and excuse myself from weddings and funerals. But ironically we seem to dine/socialise about four times a week with friends and social groups here.
Out tonight with 60 or 70 to a picnic and drama show. 25 tomorrow coffee morning. 60 to 80 Village BBQ Thursday eve. But I always take stand-by warmer clothes in a carrier bag.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ugh, I would slit my wrists Ray, I am very very much a loner, always have been, I tolerate people as little as possible, brief encounters I am okay with, and I do have a wide circle of friends, but I see them on my own terms, unannounced visits are strongly discouraged, having said that I can happily strike up a conversation with a perfect stranger if they are on my wavelength and are doing something I am interested in which is quite a lot, but usually based around tech and/or engineering, nt because I know a lot about it, but because I don't.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

randonneur said:


> Why is that people never criticise what men wear (except Boris's running shorts) its always the women?


Mainly criticised by other women to be fair apart from my rather camp (reading it back) appraisal of Theresa's evening wear. It's pretty easy for a bloke to be fair. Dinner jacket, black tie, even I can't cock that up


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I first mentioned the way she dressed when she addressed the EU or some other group of mostly males, in a low cut look at my boobs not my face dress. She Deferably needs an adviser on dress sense. That red Barry was atrocious even for a young woman. I'm no dresser, but I do have a big of sense.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I personally don't think it shows her credibility as a person in her position should. Even in the G7 group pics she stands out as odd.

Ray.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I do know what you mean Kev and I would try and excuse myself from weddings and funerals. But ironically we seem to dine/socialise about four times a week with friends and social groups here.
> Out tonight with 60 or 70 to a picnic and drama show. 25 tomorrow coffee morning. 60 to 80 Village BBQ Thursday eve. But I always take stand-by warmer clothes in a carrier bag.
> 
> Ray.


We always did the same when we lived in France, seemed the right thing to do to fit in, but it was always a casual affair, even Funerals and Weddings in France seem to be casual affairs. We lived opposite the Church so witnessed all sorts of dress.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think one of the key things is that she STANDS very badly.....

shoulders forward back bent she does not stand up straight and that projects a downward image.

Her overall wardrobe is not brilliant and does not reflect the care and attention that her position should it seems to be almost thrown together as if she does not really care about her appearance - which perhaps reflects the stress she is currently trying to cope with. But such an appearance cannot do her any favours IMO.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> ............ Dinner jacket, black tie, even I can't cock that up


Yes, I'm the same though the blokes in the public bar at The Dirty Musket did think I was overdoing it a bit and rather tended to take the ****. Eventually I went back to just going in oily overalls. They liked that fine.

I never commented on how the women there were dressed, didn't want a kicking. Anyway it's not my business if they combine combat trousers with high heels.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I don’t think she looks that good

But niether do I 

My dress does nothing to define me 

I dress in what is comfortable to me 

Is my intelligence linked to the way I dress?

Some may think so 

But 

It isn’t 

Why would I even think to dress to others expectations 

I’m just as intelligent dressed in pajamas 

What madness is this 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think you represent a country Sandra.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It shouldn't matter how we dress but it does. I think, as others have said, that her body language is making things and awful lot worse. Her dress sense was not my taste at the beginning but she carried it off. That is not happening now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's all about perception in my opinion, you see a scruffy person and wham, you think unintelligent, it's how we're shown things are in the media, and we take it all on board, but lets twist this a little eh.

Nice looking girl in a paint spattered shirt, and little on her nose, is dumb your first though, your own gender may influence this.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd think her anything but dumb Kev, she's probably running her own business and drives a Porsche. We have one in our next village, doesn't drive a Porsche, but some other posh car.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't mention any other clothing Gert


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I always donned a pair of old blue overalls and carried a greasy spanner when going to see my bank manager (when they had em). And would announce as I walked in "I hope this won't take long as I'm rather busy". Same as when signing on unemployed.
Always got what we wanted.!

Ray.


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Would you comment on a man's clothing?!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Most definitely and I do.
TV presenters are in my home, the English TV presenter is very presentable, most with suit, shirt and tie if I remember rightly. German presenters are a scruffy lot, come as you are attitude.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes I would comment on men's clothing -just suppose Barneir turned uup in beach shorts and a loud shirt for talks with the UK team?

or Corbyn stood up at PMQ wearing a pair of jeans to sizes too small and a stained T shirt

or Prince Phillip turned up at the Trooping of the Colour wearing a Dinner Jacket

Certainly I would comment - admittedly those are much more extreme than TM's clothing choices but she simply does not seem to wear clothes well and to me a lot of that is the wy that she does not really stand up well. That alone projects an image in her body language that she is not happy with what she is doing and is trying to protect herself from her decisions.

Others may disagree and may even disagree with the comments being made about her - sadly that i part f the cost of being in the public eye and MP's put themselves into the public eye even before putting themselves centre stage by being PM - it is a known side-efffect of the role she is undertaking.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I wondered what the white circle on her arm was, another reason she shouldn't be wearing sleeveless dresses in public, or is she trying the "be gentle with me/feel sorry for me, I have an illness"
https://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/en...-diabetic-patches_uk_5b485908e4b0bc69a785e1b2

I'm sure I read somewhere she has a back problem. If she does the shoes she wears don't do her any good.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

She is Type 1 diabetic and the disc is an Abbot Freestyle Libre patch to read blood glucose. Supposedly available on the NHS but very few Clinical Commissioning Groups have approved the expenditure to allow them to be prescribed.....

The cost is £55 and the sensor lasts for EXACTLY 14 days but it does mean that the glucose level can be read without fingerpricks repeatedly although the reading lags 20 - 30 minutes behind blood glucose levels as read by fingerpricks.

She has had those sensors on her arms since she became PM - she may have had them before but was rarely seen in such sleeveless dresses.

Good luck to her or that and for having the courage to literally wear the badge on her arm. That is one of the things that I admire her for.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> She is Type 1 diabetic and the disc is an Abbot Freestyle Libre patch to read blood glucose. Supposedly available on the NHS but very few Clinical Commissioning Groups have approved the expenditure to allow them to be prescribed.....
> 
> The cost is £55 and the sensor lasts for EXACTLY but it does mean that the glucose level can be read without fingerpricks repeatedly although the reading lags 20 - 30 minutes behind blood glucose levels as read by fingerpricks.
> 
> ...


I don't get that Dave, millions have diabetes, what is she telling people by wearing the _Badge_ as you put it, visible to everyone, an advert on TV telling Joe public what these things are in case they come across an uncurious person in the street who has one on and what to do I could understand, but most people like me have no idea what the white spot was and a woman of her age and stature shouldn't wear sleeveless dresses in public. thats my opinion made clear :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

2% of the UK population have diabetes (many if not most are type 2 though) and VERY many of those people keep it secret for fear of the reaction from others....

By allowing it to be visible she is showing that she is OK for people to know - it is quite possible to find out if someone spots it and thinks "What's that?".

She COULD hide it by wearing it somewhere else - not specifically approved by the manufacturer but it works. The manufacturer is the one that decided "upper arm outside just below shoulder" rather than "midriff or inner thigh or outer thigh" or anywhere else. She is simply doing what the manufacturer said - and I doubt that many of her Health Care Professionals would question her over it.

Bear in mind it has a 14 day life and cannot be moved once implanted she may well NOT know where she will be in 10 days time and what the weather will be like.

It might of course (and I hope it would) be recognisable to other Type 1 diabetics who are currently being denied the chance to have such a sensor to improve the quality of their life on the decision made by a nameless group on their local Clinical Commissioning Group. That might lead to questions about "How come she has it and I ca'T?" which could well be answered y "She pays the £55 every 14 days to have it. But in her lifestyle it must be considerably easier than having to fingerprick e.g. just before talking to Mr Trump or any other dignitary....

Since the NHS is supposedly the same for everyone this might raise the question - "Why are some people not being allowed it but others are?" since there was a ldy on the BBC this morning demonstrating that she has it and it is supplied by er local NHS - so some do and some don't...... Equality for all?

Only if one can ignore the NHS and buy them direct at £110 for four weeks.... the NHS pays considerably less for each sensor than that...... so the extra is for the company and the pharmacy (price quoted of £%% is typical for Boots and Lloyds but may be less or more through independent pharmacies). Direct from the company they are £55 each but that includes free postage - although the supply of them is limited and often people have to wait 8 WEEKS after ordering and paying for them.....

Whether ladies of her age should wear sleeveless dresses is like opening a can of worms and I would NOT go there.....

The simplest answer is "Why not?".

Over to you........ says he ducking gracefully...


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am not a public figure "YET" > not present in state affairs, I'm not a snazzy dresser either, maybe I would have worn sleeveless dresses when I was her age, but lets face it Dave she may be a public figure, but she's got no shapely figure to publicise. I still say she needs a wardrobe adviser and maybe a few lessons in posture wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

JanHank said:


> I am not a public figure "YET" > not present in state affairs, I'm not a snazzy dresser either, maybe I would have worn sleeveless dresses when I was her age, but lets face it Dave she may be a public figure, but she's got no shapely figure to publicise. I still say she needs a wardrobe adviser and maybe a few lessons in posture wouldn't go amiss.


You are too critical and it offends people ...

... I have stopped wearing my Mankini since your comments about it. :frown2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just look how silly he looked


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think she looked good in that red dress 

The split well it showed off good legs 

I had a split at her age 

And I would now if it took my fancy 

And I am not a celebrity 

And many may think I look good

And many won’t 

And many may not know 

I don’t give a fig what they care 

She dresses in what she thinks looks good 

I’m not enamoured with her

But I certainly don’t judge her via her dress sense

One day I’ll get out of my pyjamas 

And go hippy :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes yes we know, but we're not talking about you or me or any other woman we are talking about the Prime ministeress of the UK who is making a big enough fool of herself without trying to dress like the young Princes wives. 

Mrs Trump looked as if she was imitating an Angel. :grin2: that had its wings clipped.:frown2:

As long as Albert is happy with the way you dress and Hans is happy with the way I chuck my clothes on there is nobody else to worry about.
By the way, unlike you I have never had designers cloths in my wardrobe >


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes but it’s all about taste 

Her clothes are not scruffy , we can’t complain that she is wearing track suit bottoms or sweatshirts to functions 

She may not be the latest fashion guro 

But she isn’t a scruff

Niether is she a film star or on the catwalk 

Designer clothes?, me , not a chance, never been that interested in clothes 

More interested in comfort 

And comfortdoesnt mean you look a mess 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Some of the concerns and comments about her dress sense say a lot more about the posters than her...........................I have zero interest in what she is wearing and as someone tried to point out....it's always about the women..............................did you see what Trump was wearing when he played golf last week ?????????????

Really she should have been wearing much better make-up........................oh no that was another pointless thread.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well I guess just airing any of our views is pointless Webby. Nothing is going to change or be affected by our banter. Other than maybe helping someone with their van, car, bike, computer, heater, trip, etc.
But it would be a sad world/forum if we all kept our views to ourselves or just went along and agreed with everything.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

I haven’t notice her cloths too much although perhaps the red dress was a little unwise but what I do notice is the massif chains she wears around her neck. I suppose its to convey the Strong and stable mantra she keeps spouting because if they were real metal they would weigh a ton.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

David Beckham certainly got lots of comments when he wore a skirt.............


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> David Beckham certainly got lots of comments when he wore a skirt.............


Pah, he's a beginner, I don't need to wear anything to get lots of comments.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes the chains are strange

Well they are to me

I cant imagine those around my neck

But I’m not up on latest fashions

And I don’t do jewellery 

Never have

Have a few nice pieces

Which I don’t wear 

A wedding ring, an engagement ring 

Which I can no longer get off 

And prob won’t need too 

A couple of gold necklaces which I wear

With the Jerusalem cross and the magem 
David 

Make of that what you will

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Pah, he's a beginner, I don't need to wear anything to get lots of comments.


I can imagine.!!!!

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I can imagine.!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Oh chricky or blimey or some word like that.


----------



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

barryd said:


> It's pretty easy for a bloke to be fair. Dinner jacket, black tie, even I can't cock that up


Socks Barry - put the wrong colour socks on and we'll tell you off :smile2:
Shoes too - a pair of brown shoes with the outfit you describe would look awful

Jools


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bobmarley3 said:


> Socks Barry - put the wrong colour socks on and we'll tell you off :smile2:
> Shoes too - a pair of brown shoes with the outfit you describe would look awful
> 
> Jools


I only have black socks and black (proper) shoes so I cant cock it up.

Then again to even things up a bit. You can still look like a proper Charlie in black socks. He would look better in Theresas Red dress I reckon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh classic.!!!! I take it all back.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> But it would be a sad world/forum if we all kept our views to ourselves or just went along and agreed with everything.
> 
> Ray.


Quite.

I had taught maths in the same school for 5yrs, giving up to raise my baby daughter.

But they asked me back at the beginning of the next term to cover for R.E. for a few weeks.

I absolutely loved it and realised that in the years I'd taught maths I hadn't really got to know much about the children's views on anything important. And vice versa I presume.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Until recently Albert insisted on wearing socks with sandals 

And not sports socks 

Old age ( and overweight in the belly area ) has its its advantages 

No socks to put on ?

What a relief 

Sandra


----------

